# iMac to TV



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

Im looking to buy an imac, but i am wondering if it is possible to have it hooked up to my tv so i can watch movies and stuff on the big screen 

Thanks


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Mini VGA to Video out


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

o good stuff 

wonder if they have a DVI one too


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Y would you want a DVI adapter if you get an iMac?


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

i will use the screen most of the time, but say if i want to hook it up to my 42 DLP


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Shouldn't be a problem. I use a VGA->composite adaptor on my Mac Mini. There are VGA->S-VHS as well. NO DVI connectivity, however; the G5 iMac doesn't have DVI out beyond its (presumed) internal one.

http://www.apple.com/ca/imac/specs.html

I use the Keyspan remote. It's super 

http://www.keyspan.com/products/usb/remote/


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

iMac G5 has a "Mini-VGA" connection.
I have the Mini-VGA adaptor that I can connect to my TV (with extra cables, S-video or composite)


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Jordan said:


> iMac G5 has a "Mini-VGA" connection.
> I have the Mini-VGA adaptor that I can connect to my TV (with extra cables, S-video or composite)


That's what I meant by : 


DBerG said:


> Y would you want a DVI adapter if you get an iMac?


and...is this a good idea, cauz I heard that a computer displayed on a tv isn't always sharp and clear as on a computer display.


----------

